# Clearout Sale! This Weekend Only



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi GTAA,

It's always a shame when you run out of space in your home aquarium, but what's worse is when you run out of space in an entire store! Due to some shipping mixups we need to clear out our tanks for a Indonesia Shipment coming in early next week. Our loss, your gain!

*On Sale*

We've got a tank full of tank raised nemo's for *$14 each*

We have some beautiful triggers in but would love to see them go to a good home, how does *25% off* sound? Niger, Clown, White Tail, and Picasso Triggers

Given that we have lots of new aqua-cultured coral coming in, we have to clear out space. *20% off all LPS* and *50% off all SPS* (very few left)

*Make us an offer*: We are tearing down our fish room display in a couple weeks to change to an all aqua cultured display, so the corals in there have to go some where!

*New In Store*
The Sea Fan Gorgonians we got in earlier this week are AWESOME, and almost half sold out already. Red with red polyps, yellow with white polyps, and purple with...you guessed it purple polyps.

The Atlantic Blue Tangs we got in are starting to settle and picking at food, but I have not seen Atlantic blues this nice in a very long time.

Little show stoppers: Blue, French, and Queen Angel Juveniles

Clean up crews: Cerith, Turbo, and nassarius snails. Blue leg hermits, Crown Conch's, Emerald Crabs, and peppermint shrimp. I'm running out of algae in the store!

New Equipment: Vertex Skimmers and Reactors, Tropic Marin and Aqua Vitro Salt, Kamoer Doser Pump (only 299.99).

Hope to see you this weekend!

(Sale only valid until 13.04.2014)


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

See you soon......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

update;

Cerith snails - 1.99 and I needed 40-50 pieces

quarantined and accept all types off food (sarcasm intended)

it is my last visit to this store and believe me I do not care about money. happily paid more before for the fishes at the same store.
Just do not like when somebody try to BS me, thinking I felt from the noon. 
I know it is a owner's right to ask what he wants, but me as a buyer, has right to go to any store which sells these crappy snails for $1

The only problem (for the store), that I also wanted to get 50 Lbs of Marko rock and besides that I usually visit the store and buy someting almost every Friday.

will get my "business Model" to another places.

Good luck Sir with your "Business model"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Reef Boutique Eye Candy......*

I remain as always (or usually)......neutral......In the meantime; here is some eyecandy for those that are interested.....

A very nice selection of Gorgs, Chalices, Brains, and Euphyllia.

The main display tank in the back fish room is being torn down for a different design. All corals in that display are for sale. Make them an offer .


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Who's that ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

zoapaly said:


> Who's that ? ]


looks familiar. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Possibly "Arthur" the 8 Year Old Aardvark on a big screen TV in the reflection - Strange how I would know that.

Alternatively.....rumour has it that's what others perceive me to look like after a few drinks.....


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Iv had a few to many drinks. But I agree it looks like Arthur....


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> Who's that ?


Ah I see you've noticed our Arthuris Aardvarkitis a rare deep water specimen often found with a Rabbit by the name of Buster. Unfortunately we are keeping that one for display but you can custom order them here
.

Also thanks as always Red for sharing your photos!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

sig said:


> update;
> 
> Cerith snails - 1.99 and I needed 40-50 pieces
> 
> ...


Are his maco rocks quarantined as well lmao


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

deeznutz said:


> Are his maco rocks quarantined as well lmao


They also readily accept water!

In all seriousness though, our Cerith snails, and all stock for that matter, is priced based on what we pay our suppliers, and what we have to make to afford to stay in business. We are occasionally able to take no markup on items as a way of making space or giving back to our customers (such as the sale right now). However like most businesses we cannot offer this on all items all the time - at least not if we want to pay rent.

In other words, we will continue to try our best to have things priced competitively and keep our customers happy - but this unfortunately has limits. We will keep our eyes out for a way that we can get Cerith snails at a lower cost, but at this time they are priced at 5 for $10.00.

Thanks for understanding!


----------

